# Hong Kong Plecs



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Okay... I brought a hong kong plec a few days ago and was told that it doesn't eat algae. LFS told me. 


Is this true..? If so what can I feed it because I was also told that it wouldn't eat goldfish food or tropical food.

Asha


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2010)

never heard of a hong kong plec but google pic indicate that they are some sorta hill stream loach.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

I read the hong kong pleco or loach eats algae.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

Hmmm.. I've had a few people say they don't eat algae and others say they have. 

Will find out when algae builds up in the tank :/


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

never had hill stream loaches but loaches in general loaches dont go for algae until the last resort for food. also hill stream loaches are known to eat fry and might have a go at ur triops.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> never heard of a hong kong plec but google pic indicate that they are some sorta hill stream loach.


yeah it is a common name for a hillstream. Be aware i have been told these guys need very strong sorce of flow in the tank to stay healthy. they will sit right in front of a powerhead or bubblewand all day to simulate their natural environment which is fast moving rivers they may have sucker mouths but i dont believe they eat algae they have a mouth like that to cling to rocks so they dont come off in the strong currents. There are hillstreams that dont look anything like that more eal like i have "a red tailed sand botia" is a common name for it but it looks like a cross between a dojo loach and a horsefaced loach almost.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

come to think about Revo is right. i remember someone from here who had hillstream loaches and was talkin about it on chat one night when Loha adviced the same thing. i also distinctly remember him saying he had them in a tank with fry and these loaches used to swoop down on them and eat the fry.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Eluviet said:


> come to think about Revo is right. i remember someone from here who had hillstream loaches and was talkin about it on chat one night when Loha adviced the same thing. i also distinctly remember him saying he had them in a tank with fry and these loaches used to swoop down on them and eat the fry.


yeah i had one and he would sit in front of the bubblewand all the time really hard to see him through the bubbles unfortunately he was to small for my tank and i believe someone swooped him up but that would be pretty sweet to watch them do it with feeder guppy fry!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

lol feeders are fine but i think loha's were king pleco fry that the loach was making a snack outta.


----------



## Asha (May 18, 2010)

The triops weren't going to be put in the same tank luckily. They are going in a completely separate tank. 

So they don't eat algae.. What can I feed them then? I was told they won't eat the goldfish food that I put in for the fantails.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

u might need Algae Wafers or sinking pellets for the loach Ash.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I would feed them bottom feeder pellets.


----------

